# Rod Benders Bass Club  8th Annual Homecoming Tournament **Promotional Video Added**



## Webbslinger (Jan 17, 2013)

ROD BENDERS BASS CLUB 8th ANNUAL HOMECOMING TOURNAMENT 

1st PLACE $5,000.00

When: Saturday April 13, 2013  

Where: Pyne Road Park Mega Ramp (Off Hwy - 109) West Point Lake - LaGrange, GA

Time:  Safe Light - 3pm


ENTRY FEE: 
$200.00 per boat includes BIG FISH POT


Visit us at www.rodbendersbassclub.org to pre-register or for more details.


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 17, 2013)

*Rod benders*

How many boats and how many spots do u pay?


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome tournament, we finished 9th out of 60 boats, they paid 1 out of 5, would have been a lot more boats but a bad wreck on i-85 kept a lot of people from showing up, looking forward to fishing again this year


----------



## Webbslinger (Jan 20, 2013)

The payout is 1 out of every 5 boats. Last year was a blast!!! This year is definitely going to be better... Anticipating 100 boats or more!


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this an open tx?


----------



## Webbslinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, this tournament is open to all. More boats make it better! You may register online or pay at ramp morning of the event.


----------



## Webbslinger (Feb 11, 2013)

Added flyer to this post to get the word out! This is going to be a great event!


----------



## Webbslinger (Mar 11, 2013)

You can go to our website to see the promotional video. 

www.rodbendersbassclub.org

This is going to be a great event, so grab a partner and come fish with us.


----------



## Webbslinger (Mar 19, 2013)

Less than 30 days until the big event!


----------



## Webbslinger (Apr 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Webbslinger (Apr 9, 2013)

Only a few days until this big event on West Point Lake. There will be lots of free food, games, and giveaways (to include a raffle and drawing for an iPad and Rug Doctor Vacuum). All anglers will receive a gift bag full of fishing goodies. There will be lots to see and do!!! Come on out and if not fishing, you are still going to have a good time.


----------

